# La Herencia Cubana Oscuro Fuerte Salomon Cigar Review - great cigar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

worth trying if you never had one. good burn & draw, full body.
better than expect, love when that happens.

Read the full review here: La Herencia Cubana Oscuro Fuerte Salomon Cigar Review - great cigar


----------

